# Little custom duck call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Been planning this call for a long time. Solid brass insert cocobolo overlay, brass sleeved barrel overlayed in cocobolo.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Please delete until I can figure out how to load them via cell phone.. sorry..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looked pretty cool for a second than it was gone. This happens all the time. Beats me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I see the images...beautiful


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I got a glimps of it and it sure looked good!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ronbeaux said:


> I got a glimps of it and it sure looked good!


Are the images gone?

I still see them and I checked the post and they are attached.
Attach Files Valid file extensions: avi gif gpx jpe jpeg jpg mp3 mpeg pps wma wmv xls








IMAG0037_1_1423414339130.jpg (134.3 KB)








IMAG0035_1_1423414368231.jpg (135.4 KB)








IMAG0033_1_1423414377817.jpg (177.4 KB)


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bill said:


> Are the images gone?
> 
> I still see them and I checked the post and they are attached.
> Attach Files Valid file extensions: avi gif gpx jpe jpeg jpg mp3 mpeg pps wma wmv xls
> ...


Thanks Bill. Those are really nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Come thru great on OP for me...

Beautiful work, Roberto...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Looked pretty cool for a second than it was gone. This happens all the time. Beats me.


same here. Happens quite a bit for me. I have no idea why.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice Robert. Worth the wait.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!! Thank you Bill! It shows up missing image on my phone??


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm looking at them and am in AWE!!


----------

